# Returning from Waterloo



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if passenger details are available for ships that brought soldiers and their families back from Waterloo to Portsmouth (Or indeed shipped them out)

I am trying to trace my family history and my Great Great Grandfather's place of birth is given as Gosport (but no records appear for there) and, according to research carried out and family tradition he was conceived during the campaign and either born during the campaign or shortly after the return. Matters are further complicated by the fact that the father, Lt Col John Cameron was killed at Quatre Bras and there is no record of his marriage - we suspect that either he got married during the campaign or the child was illegitimate - the family certainly disproved of the mother, although they supported her.

Many thanks


----------

